
Tencent takes a 10% stake in Snapchat parent Snap - xmpir
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/08/chinas-tencent-takes-a-10-percent-stake-in-snapchat-parent-snap.html
======
xmpir
the timinig is interesting. the stock price was down >15% after yesterdays
earnings call, now it's in the green again.

